# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Θησεύς [Theseus, Stena Sailer, St.Cybi, Dundalk]

## vinman

Το Θησεύς της Miras ferries που εκτός απο αυτό είχε και τα Mάρθα,,Δημήτριος Μοίρας (νυν Νόνα Μαίρη) στον Πειραιά...
Γνωρίζει κανείς απο εσάς τι έχει απογινεί?
(Φώτο κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13830

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλημέρα Vinman,

εάν δεν κάνω λάθος, αφού ταξίδεψε για μερικά χρόνια στα Κύθηρα, παροπλίστηκε περίπου το 1996. Μετά πιστεύω άρχισαν δικαστικές διαμάχες μεταξύ του Μοίρα και του ΟΛΠ και τελικά το κακόμοιρο πλοίο διαλύθηκε στην Aliaga το 2006.

----------


## vinman

> Καλημέρα Vinman,
> 
> εάν δεν κάνω λάθος, αφού ταξίδεψε για μερικά χρόνια στα Κύθηρα, παροπλίστηκε περίπου το 1996. Μετά πιστεύω άρχισαν δικαστικές διαμάχες μεταξύ του Μοίρα και του ΟΛΠ και τελικά το κακόμοιρο πλοίο διαλύθηκε στην Aliaga το 2006.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Appia για την άμμεση απάντηση... :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Ας δούμε και ένα πλάνο απο τη γέφυρα του πλοίου...
Ένα πλοίο που περίμενε χρόνια τη μοίρα του μαζί με τον ¶γιο Νεκτάριο και τον Ιπποκράτη...δίπλα δίπλα...σχεδόν αγκαλιασμένα...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17005


(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## a.molos

Στην ακτή Μιαούλη σε εργασίες συντήρησης πρίν απο 15 χρόνια.

THISEUS.jpg

----------


## cambria49

For me this photo brings so many memories of night crossings to and from Holyhead! Sandwiches on the bridge at 11pm, and so many peculiarities with equipment!! :shock:



> Ας δούμε και ένα πλάνο απο τη γέφυρα του πλοίου...
> Ένα πλοίο που περίμενε χρόνια τη μοίρα του μαζί με τον ¶γιο Νεκτάριο και τον Ιπποκράτη...δίπλα δίπλα...σχεδόν αγκαλιασμένα...
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17005
> 
> 
> (κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## Apostolos

Μερικές φώτο απο τον παροπλισμό του

----------


## cambria49

As the Stena Sailer, with the St Columba at Dun Laoghaire in 1987. (C) Justin Merrigan

----------


## Ellinis

She looks pretty run down... I guess cosmetics to Ro/Ros is not a must.
Did she carry any passengers back then?

----------


## cambria49

She was pretty run down. This was shortly after she was taken on charter by Sealink from Stena after a lengthy lay-up at Falmouth.  She was not a passenger ship and accommodation was provided for just 12 drivers.  She was eventually purchased by Sealink and renamed St Cybi. She looked much better by then! (C) Justin Merrigan

----------


## cambria49

It was only after the ship was purchased from Stena RoRo by Sealink British Ferries that she received a good coat of paint. Prior to that, Sealink would not pay the owner for the paint, while Stena insisted paint was the responsibility of the charterer!!  Here is the ship immediately after purchase by Sealink. (C) Justin Merrigan

----------


## cambria49

Seen from the Earl William at Dun Laoghaire (C) Justin Merrigan

----------


## Ellinis

Poor ship, if she could only paint herself...
She looks like some of the ships that I have seen laid up for years at Eleusis.

thanks Justin, very colourful pics.

----------


## cambria49

This shot was taken during her first week in service with Sealink as the Stena Sailer and shows the level of care she had received by her Owners. It was only after Sealink purchased the ship and after a great deal of effort on the part of her officers and crew, that she was made to look smart again.  (C) Justin Merrigan

----------


## a.molos

Δύο φωτό του ΘΗΣΕΑ που βρέθηκαν στο κουτί των αναμνήσεων. Η πρώτη την επομένη της αφίξεως του στην Ελλάδα, δεμένος δίπλα στο ντόκο των μύλων Αγίου Γεωργίου. Η δευτερη στο Πέραμα, μετά το πέρας της μετασκευής, ετοιμος να αναλάβει υπηρεσία στο Αιγαίο.

THESEUS arriv..JPG

THESEUS.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Τα μαύρα του τα χάλια είχε όταν ήρθε, αλλά το κάνανε κουκλί... δυστυχώς δεν του έμελε να ταξιδέψει για πολύ. Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτο φίλε Αντώνη!

----------


## Appia_1978

Συλλεκτικές εικόνες, φίλε a.molos!

----------


## Rocinante

> Δύο φωτό του ΘΗΣΕΑ που βρέθηκαν στο κουτί των αναμνήσεων. Η πρώτη την επομένη της αφίξεως του στην Ελλάδα, δεμένος δίπλα στο ντόκο των μύλων Αγίου Γεωργίου. Η δευτερη στο Πέραμα, μετά το πέρας της μετασκευής, ετοιμος να αναλάβει υπηρεσία στο Αιγαίο.


Αντωνη ευχομαι να κανεις λαθος στις διαστασεις αυτου που αποκαλεις κουτι των αναμνησεων και να προκειται για κοντεινερ.
Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## DimitrisT

> Δύο φωτό του ΘΗΣΕΑ που βρέθηκαν στο κουτί των αναμνήσεων. Η πρώτη την επομένη της αφίξεως του στην Ελλάδα, δεμένος δίπλα στο ντόκο των μύλων Αγίου Γεωργίου. Η δευτερη στο Πέραμα, μετά το πέρας της μετασκευής, ετοιμος να αναλάβει υπηρεσία στο Αιγαίο.
> 
> THESEUS arriv..JPG
> 
> THESEUS.JPG


πολύ καλές οι φωτογραφίες φίλε a.molos,να σαι καλά

----------


## sparti

posa epiane ? kai ti dromologia eixe ?

----------


## sea_serenade

¶φιξη του πλοίο στα Κύθηρα το 1993...... Φοβερό video!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να 'σαι καλα, τρομερη ανακαλυψη με σπανιες εικονες!!!

----------


## cambria49

LOL, was never like that at Holyhead!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Here is Greece and the port facilities of our islands are not good usually!!! :mrgreen:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ο Θησέας όπως έφτασε στην Aliaga στις 13/06/2006. Φωτο απο το φίλο Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ.
Χαρισμένη σε vinman, Appia_1978, a.molos, Ellinis, Apostolos, cambria49, rocinante, Dimitris T, sparti, sea_serenade, Captain_Nionios και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


THESEUS 14_1_.6.6 (1).jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Παντελη ευχαριστουμε εσενα και τον Selim San.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και γω όπως βλέπεις φίλε rocinante τον ευχαριστώ σε κάθε ποστ που ανεβάζω με δική του φωτογραφία.
Ότι μου στέλνει εγώ το ανεβάζω και ας στεναχωρώ μερικούς. Δυστυχώς αυτός είναι ο κύκλος της ζωής σε όλα τα πράγματα. Σ' ευχαριστώ και σένα για την απάντηση :Wink: .

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Θησεύς στη Νέαπολη Λακωνίας από καρτ ποστάλ της εποχής!
DSCN5898.jpg
Είχα ταξιδέψει τον Αύγουστο του 1993 απ' το Κυπαρίσσι Λακωνίας προς τον Πειραιά και θα ήθελα να μάθω (καθώς δεν ήμουν σε θέση να θυμάμαι) αν είχα ταξιδέψει με το Μήλος Εξπρες ή με το Θησεύς. Το ρωτώ αυτό γιατί απ' όσα έχω μάθει, η αντικατάσταση του πρώτου απ' το δεύτερο έγινε τον συγκεκριμένο Αύγουστο. Κάποιος γνώστης της γραμμής έχει πιο έμπειρη άποψη;

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η αγάπη μου για το Κυπαρίσσι Λακωνίας είναι αρκετά μεγάλη, πράγμα που με ανάγκασε να το επισκεφτώ 3 φορές τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια. Έτσι λοιπόν, μπήκα στην περιέργεια να ψάξω για το πως ήταν ο τόπος αρκετά χρόνια πριν και κατέληξα στο κάτωθι βιντεάκι το οποίο περιλαμβάνει όμορφα πλάνα απ' το Κυπαρίσσι του 1994, καθώς και μερικά πλάνα όσα χρειάζονται (απ' το 4:40 και μετά) για να καταλάβεις ότι πρόκειται για το Θησεύς!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8sLNUs1WHM

----------


## Νονός

Ποσα μιλια μεγιστη εβγαζε το πλοιο?Θυμαται καποιος να μας πει?

----------


## Apostolos

Πάνω απο 16 δέν είχε... Γύρω στους 15 κόμβους πήγαινε το βαποράκι

----------


## Νονός

Καλως ευχαριστω.Αν και στο Fakta το δειχνει με 17 μιλια αλλα ηθελα μια πιο επιβεβαιωμενη πληροφορια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DUNDALK.jpgΘΗΣΕΥΣ.jpg
Πηγή: faktaomfartyg

Στη Νο1 στα νειάτα του ως ΦΓ/ΟΓ. Στη Νο2 (φωτό Γεωρ.Κουτσούκης) σε μαύρο χάλι παρέα με το παλιό ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ.
¶τυχο βαπόρι θα μπορούσε να προσφέρει μέχρι τώρα.

----------

